# Tail doesn't heal



## tomorant (8 mo ago)

Dear V owners! 
Has anyone some advice how to heal our V Frogies tail? We tryed many things, few times it healed already, but last two months it just opens and opens agaim as soon as he hit with the tail to hard surface. We are often in a camper van too, so he hit often. We put some cream, we covere it too, but until now, no real good solution yet. So

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








any suggestions would be much appreciated 😉
Thks in advance

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While it’s never the first option, some have to have their tail amputated. As puppies we call it docking, but as adult dogs it’s surgery. I’m sure you have already been to the vet, if not I would visit one. A good chance a oral antibiotic is needed, to try and stop it from becoming infected.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

our male had an issue with his tail even though his tail was docked at birth. It took forever to heal. We used duct tape also. Just when it started looking good he would bang it again.

I understand tail docking is kind of a U.S. thing but it can help avoid injury. (help, not eliminate) 
I was told not a lot of blood flow in tail that is why they are so hard to get healed up. 

Not a lot to help you


----------

